# Hand operated sump pump



## Stephan1eMitchell (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm trying to think of a way to keep my basement from flooding if the electricity were to go away.

For short term outages I've used a generator.

But I'd like to think of a solution for longer term outages.

A hose maybe 25 feet long would be enough to get up the stairs and outside.

Any recommendations for a good manual sump pump?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

gravity.......


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

why go upstairs? if it were an emergency, run the hose thru the wall and angle it down....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sump pump powered by municipal water pressure - mini turbine action .... Liberty SJ10 - SumpJet® Water Powered Backup Sump Pump (990 GPH @ 10') | Liberty Pumps SJ10


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Hand operated bilge pump. Find them at marine supply stores.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are plenty on amazon, this one is not too good though.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61szWxuRBTL._SL1200_.jpg


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When we were kids a hand pump supplied the house with all our water. Would it make a good sump pump, NO. Who do plan on having pumping 24 hours a day??

Would it work for a short time in an emergency, sure. Otherwise find higher ground for the home stead. Electric pump even with solar or battery backup will fail and flood your BOL/ home. Time to move??


----------



## Stephan1eMitchell (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies...

My basement is underground so it has to be pumped up to ground level, so gravity isn't going to work.

I'm in the country, so no municipal water system to rely on for pressure.

No need to pump 24/7. Only on super wet rainy weeks of rain does my basement threaten to get wet. But during those weeks, yes it would need to be pumped every hour or so all day all night. Not fun. But in a Doomsday scenario I might have to live with that. I can't afford to move right now. I am working hard to save money for future preps, so a new location may be in the cards for me years from now if we last that long.

I will check out the hand operated bilge pumps.

If anyone else happens to read this thread and can post to link to a good pump that might work here I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

for longer duration & continuous pumping you'll need to go to pedal power - hand pumping, cranking or foot stomping is going to kill you - not aware of a reasonably priced $$$ "factory" pedal unit - most are set up for volume from a well .... there's all kinds of DIY designs for pedal powering alternators for 12V - you'll have to sub in a pump and pully/gear the ratio accordingly ....


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Used to work on a parasail boat in Florida. We'd have to pump out the bow bilge after good rains by hand. 
Beckson Thirsty-Mate Bilge Pump https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Y849WI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_COMEybFZEA6D3
Get whatever length hose you need, but this one works well. Fair warning, good workout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

maybe have a local foundation contractor give you a estimate on a french drain

al


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is what I would look at first, . . .

Hand Pump Rotary 2-Vane Curved Spout Plumbing Fixtures Home Improvement water | eBay

Being rotary, . . . it is not as hard on the body as the "up and down" motion of other hand pumps, . . . and it will work up to a 25 foot or so vertical lift.

A 1 inch or 1 1/4 inch plastic pipe straight down thru the floor into the basement, . . . and another pipe / hose out the back wall of the house, . . . esthetically concealed of course, . . . and you are all set.

You could even rig this dude up so it would work off some kind of treadmill arrangement if you were so mechanically inclined.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

